# mollies



## tuX (Feb 17, 2005)

One of my fish just had babies about 2 weeks ago, i'm pretty sure it was one of the Molly's after reading how frisky they are, lol.. anyway, i just had a couple of questions:

I didnt actually see the birth so, how do I tell the difference between males and females so that next time i can save more babies?

I read something about adding salt to the Molly's tank, now i've seperated the babies and from the fish and I want to know if I should add salt to thier little tank.

alright, well thanks a bunch.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Sexing: the ventral fin on the male is formed into a pointed device called the gonopodium, a stick-like modified anal fin, which is used for depositing sperm. The female's fin is larger and rounded in order to aid in sperm reception. 

Salt: depending what other fish you have... You can add it unless you have scaleless fish.


----------

